
Are you really anonymous online? (Take the test) - just_observing
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2016/09/28/are-you-really-anonymous-online/
======
tf2manu994
> Sorry, we can't run this test because you do not have enough Twitter history
> on this browser. The Footprints Research extension was uninstalled and no
> data was sent to our server.

Gonna assume that means that the answer to that question is "Yes"

